
Basic Design Principles for Software Developers - mattjaynes
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000853.html
======
bootload
Great inclusion. Why? Well it has to do with software developers who have
highly developed skills with algorythms, numbers and language but abysmal
visual, colour, drawing and graphic design skills. So any book that 1) makes
them see they have missed out developing these skills and 2) the basics of how
to start and recognise what is required is good.

I can only think of a handful of developers who are hackers, programmers and
artists. Just like maths, writing and playing music it's just another form of
literacy to be learn.

------
ralph
This is design as in graphic design, not software design. Just in case anyone
else didn't realise from the title.

